# Wine Barrels vs. Whiskey Barrels



## blueflint

Here in the east, Whiskey barrels are pretty common, specially in Kentucky and Tennessee where so much southern Whiskey is made. American white oak whiskey barrels new range from $165 to $190 or so, your choice of "char". On wine barrels, most of the same coopers that supply the whiskey barrels also make wine barrels in American white oak, your choice of "toast" and the price is 2 to 3 times that of the whiskey barrel price. The whiskey barrels are 53 gallon and wine can be anywhere from 53 to 60 gallon. Overall, except for the toast vs. char, they are basically the same barrel so why the huge price difference???

-Tony


----------



## ibglowin

That is weird. Sounds like the winemakers are being gouged for sure. There may be a difference in shape/size for wine vs whiskey but the price should not be that much higher. Be interesting to ask them straight up. Maybe missing something.


----------



## blueflint

When asked, the usual answer is that they make many more spirit barrels than wine barrels and it does appear the wine barrels have a better quality white oak. For a quick example of barrels and pricing, from a large cooper,


PREMIUM *SPIRITS* BARREL – 200 Liters/53 gallons
$162.25 USD
• The world’s most popular whiskey barrel, flavoring and aging spirits around the world.
• Seasoned American oak.
• Galvanized steel hoops.
• Your choice of char level.
• Premium quality finish. 

PREMIUM *SPIRITS* RESERVE BARREL – 200 Liters/53 gallons
American Oak $265 USD
• Crafted for the producer who wants softer oak flavors with increased
complexity after extended aging.
• 2-year fine-grain seasoned oak 
• Comes standard with a 30-minute heavy toast followed by a light char. 
Other toasting options available.
• Toasted heads.
• Galvanized steel hoops.

Traditional Series Wine Barrels offers a classic barrel for your wine making needs. This barrel is the world’s best value thanks to the amazingly consistent and well-rounded oak character it imparts during aging. Choose from four toast levels.
American Oak 200L/53 Gallons $280
American Oak 225L/60 Gallons $310
--------------------------------------------------------

Obviously better quality wine barrels, even White American Oak, is quite a bit higher in price, $400 plus for an American Oak barrel is not uncommon.

I have found that the small coopers in Kentucky are geared 100% towards spirits barrels and know little about wine barrels. 

If the wood is tight grained, seasoned at least 18 months (not kiln dried) and only toasted and not charred, any spirit barrel is essentially a wine barrel. For a barrel that will rarely see 200 gallons of use, that is a low return on investment for $ spent. 

Tony


----------



## Rocky

That is interesting Tony. From your not, I assume you are talking about new, unused barrels, right? I might have to do some thinking on that. Where are these barrel producers? and will they sell to the general public or only to a distillery?

When I made wine at home with my family many years ago, we put the wine into used whiskey barrels for aging. We bought them at the Schenley Distillery northeast of Pittsburgh for $5 each (this was the price the last time I bought one in the early 1970's) and there was at least that much in whiskey still in the barrels! They were, as you say, between 53 and 55 gallon barrels, American oak and used for some number of years. We used the barrels year after year and only purchased more when we planned to make more wine. Our wine was a blend of Zinfandel and Muscat in a 3:1 ratio.


----------



## manvsvine

Whiskey barrel staves are usually kiln dried from new harvest wood and the poorest choice for wine .
Wine barrel staves are air dried and seasoned out in the open , the sun rain air has 2-3 years to leach out the harsh tannins and make them suitable for wine .
Whiskey barrels will ruin your wine unless you want vins des Home Depot! 

The toast is also very heavy in a whiskey barrel.

Air dried lumber is 3 times the price of kiln dried.


----------

